# Luft'46 Jet



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Here is my 1/72 scale Special Hobby Blohm & Voss BV P212.
This is a really old kit that I bought years ago and just got around to building, its one of Special Hobby's early kits and is very crude by today's standards but is still worth building and good for keeping basic model building skills in shape, there was LOTS of carving, sanding, dry fitting, and putty work involved but it turned out okay.

On to the pics...









































Now that this model is finished I will be back to building Focke-Wulfs.

Agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

'Tis a cool plane, and supposedly one of the designs that _probably _would have gotten into production.

Here's mine, built quite some time ago:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/bv_p212.html


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks John, the BV P212 is one of the German jet projects that looks like it would fly even though it looks a bit odd. Years ago I read in an RC magazine about someone making a large scale turbine powered BV 212 (or 215) and it was said to have flown very well.
Your BV 212 looks great! I like the camo scheme.

Agentsmith


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Beautiful photography and a great build. Keep it up.


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Nicely done as always Agent Smith.


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Very Cool! The Germans certainly had some unusual, but neat looking, designs throughout WWII. Very nice build... looks great!! - Denis


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks btbrush, Parts Pit Mike, and Denis!

I have a few more of the older Special Hobby kits left in my stash and may build another one next year. Also planned to be built is a Huma Ta 283.

Agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yeah, I've got a few of them too...


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Very nice collection John!

I regret not buying more of those older Special Hobby kits when I had the chance, ditto for Huma models too. They can still be found here and there but are not as easy to get as they were 10 years ago. 
Right now I am out of work and buying ANY kits would not be easy to do which is a shame because the new Hobbyboss Me 262 A1a/U4 kit would make into a nice Luft'46 model.

Agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

^Those HobbyBoss 262s appear to be from the DML molds.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

John,
I checked some reviews of the new Hobby Boss Me 262 kit and it is indeed a new mold kit, also I compared my Dragon Me 262 kit sprues against the pics of the sprues of the Hobby Boss kit and they are different.
One thing that is exciting about these new Me 262 kits is they are going to have many Me 262 versions and have new fuselage molds for each one. They are even going to produce a kit of the Me 262E which has never been kitted before.
Also of great interest to me is the plans for Hobby Boss to produce new kits of the Ta 152C, two versions are planned, a new kit of the Ta 152C is needed because I am finishing up the 1/48 scale Dragon Ta 152C and its not a very accurate kit and is just the old Ta 152H kit with new wings and an engine thrown in. Plus they leave it up to the modeler to cut off the old engine and glue the new one on, its not hard to do but I expected better. I hope the new Hobby Boss kit is better in this area.

Agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Good to know! HobbyBoss just issued a photo recon 262, I'll have to add it to the pile.

I'm blanking on the E - wasn't that what the 50mm cannon-armed version would have been called in production?


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

John,
I am not sure what the Me 262E is, the press release from Hobby Boss about this version mentioned it as a panzer killer so it must be some sort of ground attack version of the Me 262. 
From what some people have said about the new Hobby Boss Me 262 kit is it appears to be a scaled down version of their 1/32 scale kits which is a good thing. The bad news it does not look like the leading edge slats are seperate and are molded in the closed position.

BTW, not only is the Hobby Boss kit of the Me 262 A1a/U4 for sale now I noticed Dragon has also released their kit of the Me 262A1a/U4, I spotted the kit on the Roll Models website.

Not sure if this interests you but a new book by JaPo on the Me 262 will be published soon and is said to have many new photographs of the Me 262's based in the Czech territory in the last weeks of the war.

Agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

The U4 is the recce bird, no? I saw that kit at, I think, Squadron.

The kits seem to be very similar to the DML kits when I looked the parts over, but I didn't give them a real hard study.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

John,
The recon version of the Me 262 is known as the Me 262A1a/U3.

One way to tell the difference between the Hobby Boss sprues and Dragon sprues is the radio access panel on the fuselage of the Hobby Boss 262 is open just like their larger scale Me 262 kit has.

I still don't know what the Me 262E is, I thumbed through a few of my books and did not see it listed as one of the varients of the 262 but then I did not search with too much effort either.

Agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Same here. I used to see the 50mm cannon-armed one (U4?) called the E, but that kit is already out!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

As always, great pix. Love your B&Ws. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

John P,
I found a mention of the Me 262E-1 in one of the volumes of the Classic Me 262 books, it said the Me 262E-1 was the production version of the Me 262A1a/U4, there were no drawings of what the Me 262E-1 would have looked like...I wonder what could be such a big difference between the two unless Hobby Boss is just going to market their current Me 262A1a/U4 kit with ''new'' markings and call it the Me 262E-1.

Thanks roadrner!
I have two more new models just finished and will post pics of them soon. I am building a 1/48 scale Tamiya Fw 190F-8 now and plan to have it done by Dec 31st.

Agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Hm. Maybe they'll do conjectural operational markings for it. If I ever get around to it, it'll be a zerstorer squadron.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

John,
From what I read about the Hobby Boss Me 262's they plan on doing all known varients and even some of the paper projects.
The version that I am most interested in is the Me 262A2a/U2, I have built two 1/72 scale MPM kits but want to make one in 1/48 scale too. 

Agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Dragon did the /U2 in 1/48. Kit # MA-11. I was going to use it as the top half of the Me 262 mistel kit they put out, which uses a standard 262 as the top.

I'd also love to see HobbyBoss do some of the paper variants - the swept-wing HGs, and I love the schnellbomber with the forward cockpit.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

John,
I am aware of the Dragon kit of the Me 262 A2a/U2 but I would rather wait for the Hobby Boss kit. All Dragon kits have a glitch or two during assembly and I am a lazy builder...if there is an easier kit to build of the aircraft I want in my collection then I will get it. Also the Dragon Me 262 kits have those plastic eating rubber tires in their kits which I hate with a passion. I do have the recon version of the Dragon Me 262 and might build it next year, when I bought the kit I also bought a set of resin wheels to replace the wheels in the kit.

I just got done with three Dragon kits of the long nose Focke-Wulfs and need a break from Dragon kits for a while, the Hobby Boss Me 262 kits sound better and better all the time!

From what little I could see from the pics of the Hobby Boss test sprues most changes will be made to the fuselages, so I would not expect the swept wing Me 262s to be done in these kits but who knows what they might do later.

Agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

A guy can hope. I was just looking at a 1/48 resin HG III conversion I have, but it's that old, dark orange, brittle, crappy resin with very thick plugs and overpour. Gotta REALLY be in the mood to tackle that stuff.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

I avoid resin kits for the most part but do have a couple Planet Models kits, they are expensive but look good.

I doubt any of the swept wing 262s will be done in plastic form but who knows?

Now the forward cockpit version of the Me 262 could happen, it looks like Hobby Boss is producing kits of the 262 variants with the wings and other parts with one standard sprue, the sprue with the fuselage halves will be different for each variant.
I sure hope they (Hobby Boss) do the forward cockpit version of the Me 262, it looks very modern to me and have always liked how it looks. However, I don't know if they will ever do that version and have not seen any evidence that they will.

Agentsmith


----------



## ta152h (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm waiting to build an Me 262A-1a/U4 in 1:48 and 1:72. The 1:48th one is the HobbyBoss, 1:72 is a conversion using the Revell Me 262 and the Schatton Modellbau 1:72 resin conversion kit.

I'm also thinking of doing the Me 262 C-2 using resin BMW engine pods from Lonewulf Models, to go with my Academy Me 262 C-1a


----------



## Medic17 (Jul 25, 2010)

Just got a Heinkel He162 Salamander for christmas, hope it turns out like your work, since this is my first WW2 jet fighter I have ever attempted... But need to finish my HP Halifax first.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks ta 152h and Medic 17!

ta 152H,
I have planned to get the Academy kit of the Me 262C-1a and graft the nose of the MPM Me 262A1a/U4 on it to make it into a heavy hitting quick response fighter, it was never planned to be built but would make a nice what-if model.

Medic 17,
What He 162 kit did you get?


Agentsmith


----------



## Medic17 (Jul 25, 2010)

Revelle


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

If its the 1/32 scale Revell kit you scored a jackpot, its a great kit. Just put plenty of weight in the nose.

Agentsmith


----------



## Medic17 (Jul 25, 2010)

Yup thats it......my fiances dad picked it gave it to me for Christmas.......good to hear that its a good kit


----------



## ta152h (Sep 6, 2009)

I don't know if you can graft the MPM nose onto the Academy 262 as the MPM one is based on the old Heller model, the fuselage is too wide. LoneWulf models in the UK sell a nice resin conversion kit in 1:72 which should fit really well.


----------

